# How do I post pictures so they are a big image?



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't use photobucket, I just upload pictures directly from my computer and I always get this tiny image that you have to click on:








How do I get that image posted so that it's just the big image? I've seen other people get it figured out, so I'm sure there's a way. Please help, it's driving me crazy :der:

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I can't figure it out either! And photobucket is too high tech for me... As sad as that is. I'm supposed to be from the tech savvy generation!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What I do is an image tag, ie {img}URL OF IMAGE{/img}.. but replace those brackets with the rectangular ones ] and [.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

I am a newbie here and am by no means an expert, but have managed to fumble my way through the process a few times using the directions found here in the FAQ section..

Reading and Posting Messages

I have done it by uploading photos from my computer to an album that I created on my profile page (I don't use photobucket or other web based pic host either.) and then inserting the photo from the album into my post. Not sure if this is the most efficient way to do it and look forward to input from more tech savvy members.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Caty M said:


> What I do is an image tag, ie {img}URL OF IMAGE{/img}.. but replace those brackets with the rectangular ones ] and [.


This looks like the easiest way, but what does it mean LMAO, seriously ROFL!!!! I haven't got a clue!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have to use the photo URL. If you use Internet explorer (IE) as your browser it's a lot harder to grab a photo URL. Google chrome is a much better browser for the Internet....download it for free an it will make things a lot easier! 

The way you grab a URL on IE is right click on the photo and a box pops up. Go to properties. And that will take you to information including the URL. Copy it. Come back to DFC. There is an icon at the top of a post box (3rd from the right) that is a little tree inside a box. Click that and go to the URL option. Paste the URL you copied earlier from the photo in there. Make sure you uncheck the box below and hit ok. 

If you're using chrome, just by right clicking on the photo the box that pops up give you the option right there to copy the URL. Same directions from there on out as above. 

If you're using a Mac...I can't help you lol!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/attachments/pictures/5718d1325914800-how-do-i-post-pictures-so-they-big-image-2.jpg[Img]

Oh good lord!! I can't believe I am this dense!!! I'm usually fairly tech savvy I swear!!! I give up & you'll all just have to click on my small images, sorry!!!

Scratch that!! I finally got it!! YAY!!!!
:cheer2::horn::clap2:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Your not alone. I have always had to have my husband do it. I'm going to try and I mean try to understand this help. Thanks all.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

This is how I do it:
Go to imgJoe - Free Image Hosting Made Simple
At the top click on "local"
Click on 'Browse"
Find the file on your computer where the picture is located and click on it.
Click on "upload"
Your photo will appear.
Go to the bottom and right click and then copy the "URL" there.
Click on the square icon at the top left next to the film strip.
At the top click on "From URL"
Remove the check mark by the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" and click on 'OK"
Your larger picture should be posted on your message.....


----------

